# I never thought it would work again...



## RonBenson (Apr 20, 2019)

My Wixey digital angle gauge fell into a bucket of water without me noticing it. When I went to get it, it was nowhere in sight. At some point while looking for it I glanced down into the bucket and saw it resting on the bottom. I fished it out and figured that I was gonna have to buy a new one. But first I set it aside and continued with what I had been doing. Before leaving the shop I took it apart so it could dry. The next day I put it back together and put the old battery back in, and IT WORKED! It might be waterproof, but there was water in the battery compartment. 

I was impressed but do not recommend trying this at home or in your shop.


----------



## NoThankyou (Mar 21, 2018)

I've had a couple of conversations with Barry Wixey. A very honorable gentleman. He stands behind his products. He listens to customer comments.


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Apr 9, 2016)

Next time dry it in a bag of rice overnight. The rice will drink up the excess humidity from it, and it also works on cell phones.


----------

